# What gauge speaker wires should i use?



## ddrcan (Jan 5, 2009)

So I've recently purchased this sony HTIB 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882105291&cm_re=ss360-_-82-105-291-_-Product

I need to extend the rear speakers bt i don't know what gauge the wires are. I was thinking of just buying these 

http://cgi.ebay.com/6-SAMSUNG-SONY-PIONEER-HT-SPEAKER-CONNECTORS-16-GAUGE_W0QQitemZ270511227347QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3efbb9c1d3

and this cable 

http://www.mycablemart.com/store/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=445

I guess my real question is will a lower guage wire matter with this setup? My rear left speaker will need to have a 50ft wire apx. and i want to get the best quality possible.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

The first 2 links don't work 

Looking at you last link it has a cart on what size wire to use, I would use it.

It much better to go with a heavy wire than a lighter one.

BG


----------



## ddrcan (Jan 5, 2009)

sorry, the sound system i have is the sony HT-SS360. The second link was to some short 16 gauge wires with the sony plugs on one end and regular speaker wire on the other. Will 16 gauge be big enough to get the best quality from those speaker?


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

If you're only doing a short run, it should be just fine. I recommend monoprice for all plugs and cables, they sell really cheap, good quality stuff.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

I'd go to your local hardware store and see what they get for bulk lamp cord - it will work just fine and you can buy only as much as you need. There doesn't appear to be anything wrong with the one you linked but you may be able to save some $.


----------



## ddrcan (Jan 5, 2009)

Ok I ordered the connectors and 150ft of 16 guage speaker wire from monoprice. Thank you for the suggestion they are definately cheaper. So now I have to decide if I should soulder the wires together or is twisting them together with electical tape fine. The wires will not be in a place where they would get tugged on but i want to get the best connection. Also I've never souldered anything before and I don't want to damage anything. 

Thanks everyone for your input! :grin:


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Soldering two wires together is very easy. HERE's a tutorial that does a pretty good job of explaining the process. (Scroll down to the two wire example.)


----------

